# gray hair color coverage on relaxed hair?



## sugarcookie (Feb 10, 2010)

i am new to LHCF, have had gray hair for at least 5 yrs now ,i have relaxed hair, now it has become extremely pricey to get this done at the stylist,plus very time consuming when the stylist has lots of clients. it seems every 2 weeks these little grays start showing. i feel uneasy about now and would like to learn how to care for my own hair at home.
i read some blogs and did purchase the pibbs dryer which is awesome and i use the dominican deep cond,or salerm mask, olive oil creme daily prior to wrapping hair at night.i havent trimmed in three months no split ends but the stylist argued with me last night when i said no to trimming.
i need tips to cover gray 
improve hair length
how often should i wash relaxed hair
i tried to extend my relaxer times and just noted lots of breakage

thanks


----------



## Jas123 (Feb 12, 2010)

you posted your question in the wrong section... post in the "Long Hair Care Forum's Discussion Boards"


----------

